# Heat Press on Nylon?



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

I have another question for the experts here. (one day I'll have something to give back, I promise)

I'm thinking about getting some of those folding chairs/camping chairs that are made of Nylon, I think, and am wanting to put my own information on the back rest portion of the chair.

Right now, I only have a heat press setup using Laser transfers.

Is this going to work or am I going to wind up melting that material all over my press? Any tips/tricks on this subject would be IMMENSELY appreciated!


----------



## lonestargraphics (Aug 25, 2007)

I would suggest using a hand held iron set on the highest setting, without steam applied! This has always worked for me! 

If you have extra material that you don't mind messing up, you can play with the heat setting on your press to see how low you can set the temp and still get a good adhesion without melting the chair material.

Good Luck,
Stacy


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

I guess it should go without saying that I need to use a teflon sheet on both sides of the material when trying this trick? 

Thanks for the info, I'd rather use the press than a hand iron if at all possible. My transfer paper requires 400 degrees to work. I may have to stop by the fabric store and get some nylon material to play with.


----------



## lonestargraphics (Aug 25, 2007)

Definitely use the teflon sheet!!! You'd be surprised how well the hand held iron will work, even though the specs call for 400 degree heat for "X" seconds. I also use my iron on lunchboxes, backpacks and some duffle bags!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I just did 48 umbrellas with a heat press. I put the design on pressed with no problems. Always dress the press with teflon sheets to protect your press.always follow your designs heat press vinyl and/or plastisol transfer ....JB


----------



## TAS (Mar 6, 2007)

COED:
What type of transfer did you press onto the umbrellas?? (Goof Proof, Therma Film,???) I've been researching this as I have a softball team that would like to order some. 

I am totally new to this process (having just completed my first heat press order -- 100 personalized name & number baseball t-shirts....luckily all went okay!)

However, I do not have my own cutter. I order my transfers from Transfer Express. 

My press all ready has a teflon base cover and I have been using Kraft sheets for the top (I better order some teflon sheets). Anything else I need to make it all happen?

Also......By any chance do you know where I can order some Heat Pillows (the different sizes that would fit in a shirt & also for the long sleeve or pant leg?)

Any help, tips you (or anyone else) can provide would be greatly appreciated!!!

TAS


----------

